
Bitlove.org now features WebTorrent (BitTorrent over WebRTC) playback - Mic92
https://bitlove.org/
======
Mic92
Click the Play triangle to the right of the green download buttons. Requires
browsers with WebRTC support (Firefox or Chrome) and it's only enabled for
MIME types that might stream into a <video> element.

